# Soft stool - What food?



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all,

So I know that this is a pretty typical post, but I need some ideas/advice. Our Frenchie pup is just under 4 mos. old. Recently, we went through a course of treatment for Giardia (positive during stool sample) and we THINK that it has cleared up (no more blood and it had firmed up). His stool has become relatively harder, but is still soft. Initially, the stool was harder yet, but we were running out of dog food (Royal Canin) and decided to make a switch to Merrick Turducken. Since transitioning over (over 6-7 days), his food is now consistently soft. While there is still some form to it, it is lighter in color and soft.

With all of this being said, I think that something in this new food is not agreeing with him and I am having a terrible time deciding which type of food to switch him to. A nearby specialty dog food place carries many of the well-regarded brands (California Natural, Innova, Wellness, SG, etc.) so we surely have access to something that would work better. Given this specific scenario, any ideas on what we should try next?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd try the Wellness Simple .. worked for Henry, who had a massive whipworm infestation followed by three months of soft stool and at least one case of a bowel infection that was never positively identified but caused some blood. I don't know what the clinical word for "his intestines have been thoroughly turfed by an army of insects wearing cleats" is, but that pretty much sums it up. 

He was not a fan of it at first (although frankly, it almost smells good enough for me to eat)... but he came around very quickly.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the thought. I will definitely take a look into the Wellness Simple food. Any other opinions/ideas?

Thank you


----------



## jeserf (Sep 8, 2008)

Try a lamb (or even fish) based food. 

Lucy (almost 1 yr old mastiff mix) had loose stool, and a whipworm infection. I fed her merrick, then innova large breed puppy. All were chicken based. 

I switched her, cold turkey, to Cali Natural lamb and rice. While she still has loose stool once in a while - usually after a fatty treat like a bully stick - it's WAY better. 

But she seems bored of it, and has been snubbing her food...so I don't know what to do now (might try Cali Natural herring and sweet potato and mix it in...). 

Also, I stopped putting water in her food and that has, I think, helped as well.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a good idea as well. Perhaps I'll take a look into some alternate protein-based foods. Thanks for the thoughts. Keep them coming if you've got them!


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

Update: After a bunch of research and conversation with a couple workers at the food shop we go to we decided upon Wellness Core original. The Merricks Turducken was a chore to get him to eat (and it appeared to cause the loose stool), whereas he has absolutely scarfed down his first bowl of the Wellness. It's quite obvious he likes the taste of this food, now we're crossing our fingers that this food will be a little more kind to his insides.

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Expect that at first he will go through a transition period where it will take a little while for his body to get used to the food and his stool to firm up. Maybe a week or two if you are just going straight on it. So dont be alarmed if it doesn't happen right away. 

Good luck! I wish the best for your little pup.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Usually I'd take him through a 7-10 day transition between foods, but I figured since he didn't like the old food and it gave him the runs that it wouldn't make sense to transition that way. So we are shifting straight over to the Wellness and I hope things improve over the next couple weeks. Thanks!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

After the treatment for Giardia - did your vet check the stool again to see if your pup is clear? Our pups had Giardia, and the first dose of treatment did not clear the Giardia - we had to do another treament.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

They did not check again, but said to keep an eye out for any blood in stool like before... Amazingly enough, his stool has DRASTICALLY improved today. I would doubt the food switch could have done this so quickly, but it is close to a 180 in regards to....stool quality. I'm excited to see how things go from here.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats sounds very promising - good luck with that. As an fyi our pups did not have blood in their stool at all - just the diarrhea.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts. I'll keep an eye on things and, if need be, bring another sample in. Thank you.


----------



## MaxwellsMommy (Jul 7, 2008)

I have always had a problem with my Pyr having off and on mushy poops.. not diarrhea.. more like a soft serve ice cream consistency. 

My vet told me that it's very difficult to completely rid the body of Giardia.. the Pacacur simply slows it down and allows time for the immune system to kick in. <<< Just some food for thought.

Anyway... with my Pyr with the inconsistent stools, what I did was give him a spoon full of pumpkin from a can (plain pumpkin.. not pumpkin pie mix) and I would also give him a tad bit of plain, unsweetened Kefer (plain yogurt works too).. this worked well. 

We have since switched to a raw diet with no problem whatsoever. No loose stools, nothing. Perfect poops every time. (knock on wood)

Since my Pyr has battled off and on good poops and bad ones for his whole life, I honestly blame it on the kibble. I'm not saying kibble is bad for dogs, don't get me wrong. Out of all of the kibbles I tried, the only thing they all had in common were: Flaxseed and vegetables. I think maybe he couldn't tolerate one or both of those things. 

If you have the time and money, my suggestion is to research a raw or home cooked diet and try it. 

And another thing... sometimes it takes a while for the body to adjust to certain things, I would give a new phone at least two months before deciding that it doesn't work. But definitely try the pumpkin. 

Good luck... I may not have the best suggestions, but just know that I have been in the same boat


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

xlb57 said:


> They did not check again, but said to keep an eye out for any blood in stool like before... Amazingly enough, his stool has DRASTICALLY improved today. I would doubt the food switch could have done this so quickly, but it is close to a 180 in regards to....stool quality. I'm excited to see how things go from here.


Same thing with Henry. One day, soft serve and I was dragging it off to the vet for yet another fecal. 

Gave him the wellness, and BANG!, solid poop within 2 days.


----------



## xlb57 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just thought that I'd let everybody know that Ragnar had his most firm (or close to it) stool to date. Amazing, but I THINK the food is what was doing it and the Core has helped immensely. So far so good! Thanks for all the ideas and input.


----------

